# CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung



## Floppel (30. Dezember 2010)

*CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Servus beinand!

Folgendes Problem bereitet mir nun schon seit längerem Kopfzerbrechen: 

Meinen CPU-Lüfter (Scythe Katana 3) steuere ich mittels "Speedfan".

Das ganze funktioniert soweit prima. Zumindest, solange die CPU nicht unter Last ist.

Da ich allerdings Wert auf Lautstärke lege und meine CPU (AMD X4 630) ohnehin nicht allzu heiss wird, möchte ich den Lüfter auch unter Last nicht am Limit laufen lassen. Dieses liegt so bei 2700RPM und da röhrt das Ganze dann schon hörbar. 

Starte ich nun beispielsweise eine 3D-Anwendung pusht der Lüfter auf eben diese hohe Drehzahl, obwohl ich dem CPU-Lüfter mittels "Speedfan" ein Maximum von (mittlerweile aus Verzweiflung) 60% gesetzt habe. 

Nach dem Beenden der 3D-Anwendung zeigt Speedfan eben diese 60% auch an, ebenso aber auch um die 2700RPM, die ich der Anzeige aufgrund meiner auditiven Eindrücke auch durchaus abnehme. Auch wenn ich manuell noch weiter reduziere, meinetwegen auf 20%, bleibt die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit gleich.

Ach ja, mein Mainboard: AS Rock M3AN78D

Die Frage ist also, wie ich die RPM des CPU-Lüfters in den Griff bekomme?!

Bin für jede Meinung dankbar, 

Flo


----------



## Floppel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Sorry


----------



## SaKuL (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen, dann gibts auch keine Probleme, wie das gerade hier der Fall ist


----------



## Floppel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Nun aber:


----------



## mrmouse (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Hast du im BIOS keine Option, Um die Lüfter einzustellen? Z.B. Turbe/Silent/Normal Mode oder soetwas in der Art?
Ansonsten hab ich bei meinem Kühler, so einen Adapter, mit dem ich manuell per Hand einstellen kann wie schnell/laut er laufen soll.

MfG Mouse


----------



## PEG96 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Am besten is du nimmst den vll. mitgelieferten 7v adapter, da dürftest du halbwegs ruhe haben, ohne das die cpu überhitzt


----------



## esszett (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

In SpeedFan gibt es Werte fuer "Desired" und "Warning"... Die sind "ab Werk" auf 40 bzw. 50°C eingestellt. Sobald die CPU bei dieser Einstellung waermer als 50°C wird, interessiert sich SpeedFan nicht mehr dafuer, was Du als Maximum angegeben hast, sondern steuert den Luefter mit 100% Leistung... Setze die beiden Werte mal etwas hoch ("Warning" auf 60°C und "Desired" auf 45°C bspw.)...

GruSZ


----------



## Floppel (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Im Bios kann ich den Lüfter von Level 1-10 regulieren, hab da Level 5 drin. 
Das beeinflusst ohnehin nur die Drehzahl beim hochfahren, da Speedfan ausm Autostart dann die Lüftersteuerung übernimmt. Dynamisch kann ich übers BIOS afaik nix regeln. 

Ein 7V Adapter lag nicht bei, klingt aber interessant. Kannst du das etwas näher erklären?

Ja die beiden Werte "desired" und "warning" hab ich ohnehin in etwa so eingestellt, das ist ja genau der Witz, dass beim Beenden einer Anwendung, welche für die CPU Last bedeutet, der "warning"-Wert noch nicht ansatzweise erreicht ist, der Lüfter aber dennoch mit 100% läuft. Sprich, auch während die CPU unter Last läuft wäre es garnicht nötig, den Lüfter unter voller Drehzahl laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Floppel (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Hier nochmal ein Bild ausm Desktopbetrieb. Ich hab den Eindurck, dass die 
%-Zahlen der Geschwindigkeitsregelung generell wenig mit den RPM zu tun haben, denn 20% und 1100RPM passen ja irgendwie nicht wirklich zam?!


----------



## Floppel (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Also ich hab nun mal Q-Fan im BIOS abgeschalten, da ich gemutmaßt habe, dass die Lüftersteuerung vom BIOS Speedfan blockiert. 

Ergebnis war, dass der Lüfter auf 100% läuft. Allerdings lässt er sich nicht durch Speedfan regeln. 

Nach dem Wälzen mehrerer Tutorials bin ich mir aber sicher, Speedfan seit eh und je richtig konfiguriert zu haben. Dennoch scheint es schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf den Lüfter zuzugreifen. 

Werd mich mal nach nem Alternativprogramm umsehen, bin wohl zu bekloppt für dieses ...


----------



## esszett (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*



Floppel schrieb:


> Im Bios kann ich den Lüfter von Level 1-10 regulieren, hab da Level 5 drin.
> Das beeinflusst ohnehin nur die Drehzahl beim hochfahren, da Speedfan  ausm Autostart dann die Lüftersteuerung übernimmt. Dynamisch kann ich  übers BIOS afaik nix regeln.
> 
> Ein 7V Adapter lag nicht bei, klingt aber interessant. Kannst du das etwas näher erklären?
> ...



Wie hoch sind denn die Temperaturen bei Last? (SpeedFan bietet da Graphen an, an denen man das halbwegs gut ablesen kann). Uebersteigen sie den Wert bei "Warning"? Wenn ja, wird SpeedFan die Luefter u.U. erst wieder runterregeln, wenn die Temperatur unter den "Desired"-Wert gefallen ist...
Achte zudem darauf, welcher Luefter bei welcher Komponente geregelt wird...

Spannungsadapter sind jedenfalls nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, weil Du Dich da schon im Vorfeld festlegen musst (und das bedeutet i.d.R.: im Idle zu laut, unter Last zu leistungsschwach) und weil SpeedFan offensichtlich in der Lage ist, den Luefter zu regeln. Dass das bei Dir noch nicht so richtig klappt, wird eine Einstellungssache sein.

Probiere mal, die Lueftersteuerung im BIOS komplett abzuschalten - manchmal soll es vorkommen, dass sich die BIOS- und die Software-Steuerung gegenseitig behindern...




Floppel schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild ausm Desktopbetrieb. Ich hab den Eindurck, dass die
> %-Zahlen der Geschwindigkeitsregelung generell wenig mit den RPM zu tun haben, denn 20% und 1100RPM passen ja irgendwie nicht wirklich zam?!



Die Prozentwerte sagen meist nicht viel ueber die tatsaechliche Drehzahl aus. Das liegt aber nicht an SpeedFan sondern am verwendeten Luefter, der nicht gut skaliert... Die am besten skalierenden Luefter, die ich bisher hatte, sind die SilentWings von BeQuiet: Bei der 140mm-Variante bedeuten 50% tatsaechlich ziemlich genau 500 UpM, 100% sind 1000 UpM...

GruSZ


----------



## esszett (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*



Floppel schrieb:


> Also ich hab nun mal Q-Fan im BIOS abgeschalten, da ich gemutmaßt habe, dass die Lüftersteuerung vom BIOS Speedfan blockiert.
> 
> Ergebnis war, dass der Lüfter auf 100% läuft. Allerdings lässt er sich nicht durch Speedfan regeln.
> 
> ...



Na da kommen wir der Sache ja schon naeher!
Wenn die Lueftersteuerung im BIOS deaktiviert ist und SpeedFan nicht in der Lage ist, den Luefter zu regeln, dann liegt es vermutlich an Deinem Board, das nicht von SpeedFan unterstuetzt wird... Die augenscheinliche Steuerung des Luefters hatte also im Vorfeld nicht SpeedFan sondern das BIOS vorgenommen... Sowas haettest Du schon im Vorfeld feststellen koennen, indem Du "Automatic fan speed" deaktivierst und versuchst, den Luefter manuell zu steuern... Wenn das nicht klappt, sieht's eher schlecht aus mit der Steuerung via SpeedFan oder irgendeinem anderen Programm eines Drittanbieters...

GruSZ


----------



## Floppel (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter mit vollen RPM trotz speedfan Reglementierung*

Tatsächlich ist mein MoBo auf der Speedfan-Seite unter den unterstützten nicht gelistet. Soviel zur ASUS Billigmarke 

Nun, dann werd ich wohl eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen müssen.


----------

